# Leg Press Alternative



## Kimber (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok, here's the problem, I've maxed out the leg press machine at my gym (its only like 160) and I can't think of a reasonable alternative.  There is no rack or smith and the db's only go up to 50's.  (small town gym geared toward 50 y.o. women who use machines--I'm the only person there, m/f, who actually uses free weights!!!).  Changing gyms isn't an option since this is the only one close.  In addition to leg press, I do leg ext, curls and SLDL.  Maybe deadlifts?  Lunges?  Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 25, 2005)

So i'm assuming there is no Squat rack?


----------



## Kimber (Jan 25, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> There is no rack or smith


Uh...no.     I wish there were, I guess I could probably do front squats off the bench rack?  would that be weird?  I've never done those before.


----------



## SlimShady (Jan 25, 2005)

Talk to management about getting a squat rack. If they seem reluctant, you might offer to help pay for it, if they'll cut you a free membership in return.


----------



## Fade (Jan 25, 2005)

lunges with the DB's


----------



## Kimber (Jan 25, 2005)

Slim--I actually tried that but there is really no room (small gym) and would mean getting rid of a few of his precious machines...probably cause a riot around here. Thanks though!


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 25, 2005)

Lunges are probably your best bet.  You could also do dumbbell sumo squats with some decent weight I would imagine.


----------



## SlimShady (Jan 25, 2005)

Lunges and also step ups


----------



## Kimber (Jan 25, 2005)

Had a thought...I'll just do them one leg at a time on the leg press, that'll work.  I'll do lunges too, just for fun!  thanks guys!


----------



## jack52 (Jan 25, 2005)

Deadlift and drive to the nearest town that has a real gym, or buy yourself some gear for the basement and workout at home. Or go to your banker and borrow some cash and open your own gym.


----------

